# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Disney gibt Cast des Films bekannt



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Disney gibt Cast des Films bekannt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Disney gibt Cast des Films bekannt


----------



## Wamboland (30. April 2014)

Durchaus spannender Cast. Vom Aufbau erinnert es deutlich mehr an die alten Filme.


----------



## Kaisan (30. April 2014)

Hmm ... hört sich gar nicht mal so schlecht an. Eine gewisse Hoffnung besteht also durchaus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. April 2014)

Andy Serkis wird vermutlich Mickey Maus spielen.Oder doch einen Sith(-Lord). Die passende Visage hat er ja dafür.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2014)

die großen 3 + Chewie + Droiden 

bin auf Serkis Rolle gespannt, ich könnte ihn mir prima als Kopfgeldjäger vorstellen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bin auf Serkis Rolle gespannt, ich könnte ihn mir prima als Kopfgeldjäger vorstellen


 Einen wie Serkis versteckt man doch nicht in einen Kopfhgeldjäger-Helm.

Der wird irgendeinen Nachfahren von Jabba oder so performen, wetten?


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Andy Serkis wird vermutlich Mickey Maus spielen.Oder doch einen Sith(-Lord). Die passende Visage hat er ja dafür.


 Naheliegend wäre ja Yoda, falls der drin vorkommt.


----------



## FlorianStangl (30. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einen wie Serkis versteckt man doch nicht in einen Kopfhgeldjäger-Helm.
> 
> Der wird irgendeinen Nachfahren von Jabba oder so performen, wetten?


 
Lieber einen Hutten als einen Yoda, ehrlich gesagt. Wobei mir am allermeisten vor einem putzigen, neuen Wesen in Jar-Jar-Tradition graust.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naheliegend wäre ja Yoda, falls der drin vorkommt.


 Der grüne Gummiball wird wenn wieder komplett aus dem Rechner kommen und nur von Frank Oz gesprochen werden. Und mal ehrlich, für diese Rolle wäre Serkis viel zu schade.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Naheliegend wäre ja Yoda, falls der drin vorkommt.


 
Wenn es wieder einen Yoda gäbe (der richtige ist ja tot), dann hätten sie wieder Frank Oz verpflichtet.


----------



## Enisra (30. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der grüne Gummiball wird wenn wieder komplett aus dem Rechner kommen. Und mal ehrlich, für diese Rolle wäre Serkis viel zu schade.


 
Nein, nicht wirklich, wobei ich eher Frank Oz für irgendwelche Yoda Performence
Ansonsten, naja ich sage es nur Ungern, aber da gibt es noch das J.J. Ding, bzw. King Kong, die sind ja auch am Computer über Performencecapture entstanden
Ich denke halt dass das hier genauso sein wird


----------



## Worrel (30. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder einen Yoda gäbe (der richtige ist ja tot), dann hätten sie wieder Frank Oz verpflichtet.


 Und zack, hab ich mich als Star Wars Nicht-Auskenner geoutet.

Kann ich ja direkt weitermachen:
Ich hab den entsprechenden Film geschätzte ... 1-2 mal gesehen und das nicht mal in diesem Jahrtausend und wußte daher bis vor 5 Minuten gar nicht (mehr), daß Yoda in Teil 6 stirbt.


----------



## BxBender (30. April 2014)

Möge der Saft mit dir sein !


----------



## darkstars19080 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gespannt auf die Story. Gerade wenn die alten Stars nochmal vorgekramt werden, ist meist das Drehbuch etwas lau und die Studios erhoffen sich, dass die alten Recken es rausreissen.Gut, Carrie Fisher und Mark Hamill haben in den letzten 20-30 Jahren nicht allzu viel an guten Filmen gemacht, aber Harrison Ford hat im 4.Indiana Jones ja auch keine Bäume ausgerissen. War auch nach langer Zeit eine Fortsetzung und eher mau ausgefallen.


----------

